# Fun recipes for home cookers... anyone want to share?



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

So canning Grace's vegetable mixes to put in her food (home cooked) each day worked well  Easy and quick! No defrosting....

But Gracie goes on "dry food" strikes... where she will only eat things like bread or muffins or cereal.

So I am thinking of making her some muffins that people can also eat. Thinking maybe pumpkin, banana, and carrot (separate muffins  ).... I don't use sugar much in baking. Usually I will use a little honey or palm sugar (coconut).... 

Our house is gluten free, so I'd keep it to that mix of flours. Will use amaranth and garbanzo bean flour for protein. Will try to make it as "meal" substantial as possible... but figure it would be better than her only eating dry cereal for an entire day (which she has done).... 

I know Grace will be thrilled to get a muffin on her plate one morning instead of a mix of food LOL

I'm also going to be baking some tofu "meat" balls with sweet potato for her and Gussy.... 

Was wondering if anyone else bakes for their pup?


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Wow. I admire you....I'm not big on baking, so no yummy home-cooked recipes here.
When Charlie gets one of his picky-eater moods, I would cook an organic chicken (no salt)and add few pieces to his granules along with a soup.
But nothing as fancy as you do. 
From the sounds of it, I would definitely move in with you:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:.
I looove a good and healthy meal.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Tori I was making cookies for the dogs for a while, but at the moment I'm kinda burnt out on it. I would LOVE to see some of your recipes you come up with for dual human/dog food stuffs. 

I bet you'd make a great parrot owner too, want one? You can have my grey! I'm mostly joking-about the getting rid of him part. Parrot muffins are really popular on some of the parrot forums, sometimes also called birdie bread, I have made some for Chico in the past  it's usually a huge hit.


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

shellbeme said:


> Tori I was making cookies for the dogs for a while, but at the moment I'm kinda burnt out on it. I would LOVE to see some of your recipes you come up with for dual human/dog food stuffs.
> 
> I bet you'd make a great parrot owner too, want one? You can have my grey! I'm mostly joking-about the getting rid of him part. Parrot muffins are really popular on some of the parrot forums, sometimes also called birdie bread, I have made some for Chico in the past  it's usually a huge hit.


 
Shelly, I used to make the Birdie Bread for my Tiels....wow, that was long time ago. But birds are different - thy NEED human food, lots of fresh veggies and fruits,etc...so I was forced to actually cook every day for mine...:w00t:.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

My dogs will tell you I dont feed them great things! I have made them fresh whole chicken, fresh lamb, steak grass fed, duck, venison,veal etc; tried them with fresh homemade food and they flip me the paw! Any recipie ideas would be great! I am glueten free low sodium house hold, but my guys think diffrently sighhhhhhh


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

We homecook for Bella ~ since I also homecook for myself  . Bella eats pretty much anything that I do. We eat a lot of casseroles ~ chicken with cheese, potatoes, peas or green beans. She gets beef and potatoes and diced peaches. She loves greek yogurt. She also eats a tiny bit of dry dog food...but I do mean tiny bit.


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

shellbeme said:


> Tori I was making cookies for the dogs for a while, but at the moment I'm kinda burnt out on it. I would LOVE to see some of your recipes you come up with for dual human/dog food stuffs.
> 
> I bet you'd make a great parrot owner too, want one? You can have my grey! I'm mostly joking-about the getting rid of him part. Parrot muffins are really popular on some of the parrot forums, sometimes also called birdie bread, I have made some for Chico in the past  it's usually a huge hit.


I'm actually very afraid of birds.... 

I just made soy veggie balls that I can eat with the dogs.... Will have to post the recipe for any fellow vegans out there. Could be vegetarian with an egg and cheese 

I'm not big on baking just for the dogs because they are so little. They often get tired of things and then they go to waste. So I really want to cook for me and for them.

I've seen some sites online... I know Rachel Ray cooks for her dog and does dual recipes... But I can't eat most of Rachel's food because of allergies and I'm vegan LOL

But I think some cookies and muffins would be a nice thing to share with them  Will work on it and share what I come up with...


----------



## Grace'sMom (Feb 22, 2012)

Gus and Grace (my toughest critic) gobbled up the soy veggie balls


----------



## Charlie'sMom (May 12, 2012)

Grace'sMom said:


> Gus and Grace (my toughest critic) gobbled up the soy veggie balls


 
No wonder...I would gobble some of those, too:w00t:.
Tori, your posts make me hungry, lol...


----------

